# Morse Code on Mars



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Morse code letters embedded on the Mars Rover tracks prints out the initials of the lab where the Curiosity rover was made JPL (Jet Propulsion Lab).
I wonder who will be there to read it, R/O's from another galaxy perhaps?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

mikeg said:


> Morse code letters embedded on the Mars Rover tracks prints out the initials of the lab where the Curiosity rover was made JPL (Jet Propulsion Lab).
> I wonder who will be there to read it, R/O's from another galaxy perhaps?


Most of them were that I sailed with(Jester)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Mike

Have searched all sorts of sites but cannot find the tracks - or wheels - you mention ?

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

See Daily Mail Online Science Tech article 31/08/2012.

John T


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Here you are:

*...././.-./.*


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Interesting article - thanks for the link.

By the way - who let that plumber into the radio room? (*)) [=P]

(Thumb)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

All the pictures you'll ever need of the Curiosity and her mission:

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/index.html


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for that. Clever stuff eh !

David
+


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

The landing system for the Curiosity all but defied the imagination. I got up very early to watch the landing online (or at least the control room) which was full of drama. 
Have to take your hat off to those engineers who came up with this one.(Eat)


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

We take gps for granted, this must be the equivalent of dead reckoning and a Walker log. Back to the future?


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

Mad Landsman said:


> Here you are:
> 
> *...././.-./.*


-/..../.-/-./-.-/...


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

TOM ALEXANDER said:


> -/..../.-/-./-.-/...


(Applause)(Applause)(Applause)(Applause)


----------

